# Foot bath, inhaled water? Help:(



## Mckenna&Mo (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello again! So tomorrow I will have had my little Mo for a week, and we are already bffs I can pick him up out of his cage and he doesn't mind at all, and he loves to cuddle and explore! I have given him two foot baths since we came home last Saturday, since he doesn't seem to notice the poop on his feet. 

Last night was his first night with his wheel (I read somewhere to wait until he is at home until you give him a wheel... Plus we are still potty training!). He got all excited and pooped in it but kept on running, which I heard was normal. So I gave him another foot bath today, with warm water and a washcloth to walk on. He even let me clip his two long nails!!

The problem is: I think he inhaled water when he first got into the tub? I know pneumonia is a bad thing for him.. So should I be worried? He kinda sneezed twice then seemed fine, and he is on his wheel now and hasn't seemed any different or hasn't been wheezing or anything. Should I be worried?

I feel like I am so paranoid but I want to be a good hedgie momy for him! 
Thanks for the help!

McKenna & MoMo


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They can get an URI from that, but it's not a guarantee, so try not to panic too much! Just keep an eye on him for the next few days. Look for more sneezing, a runny or extra wet nose, more nose-licking than usual, and congested breathing. If you see any of that, book a vet appointment so you can get him in to get checked out & get antibiotics. Fingers crossed that nothing will come of it though!


----------

